# Homemade scratching post!



## dwbonfire

With spring here and the gnats starting to swarm my cow and horses are always looking to rub on something. Theres really no large trees for them in one of the pastures so im trying to think of a scratching device for them. I have seen those road sweepers used but i cannot find any. I am wondering if anyone has any ideas? I had thought about a fence post wrapped in a spare peice of chain link? Not sure it will hold up. Many people on this site are very inventive so i thought id ask!


----------



## jhm47

Just park your car or other vehicle in the pasture when you're not driving them.  Works great, and you won't need to wash them as often.  Of course, your side view mirrors won't fare well, but then, who wants to be looking backward in life?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Just park your car or other vehicle in the pasture when you're not driving them.  Works great, and you won't need to wash them as often.  Of course, your side view mirrors won't fare well, but then, who wants to be looking backward in life?


----------



## goodhors

I put up some brush heads on my feeder lip, which cattle LOVED for rubbing on.
Feeder is wooden, so the brush heads were easy to anchor.  Get the stiffest brush
bristles possible, they really lean into them.


----------



## woodsie

I pounded a fence post right in the middle of the field, then used screws to screws those cheap curly combs (I think they are used for horses) and just plastered the post with them all at sheep goat level. I moved them to a pasture that has lots of trees and bushes before they really got to try it out on the spring itches though. I am not sure how long it will last but it seems to be more effective than rubbing and bagging out my fences.


----------



## dwbonfire

woodsie said:
			
		

> I pounded a fence post right in the middle of the field, then used screws to screws those cheap curly combs (I think they are used for horses) and just plastered the post with them all at sheep goat level. I moved them to a pasture that has lots of trees and bushes before they really got to try it out on the spring itches though. I am not sure how long it will last but it seems to be more effective than rubbing and bagging out my fences.


What curly combs do u mean? Im trying to picture this! Sounds good


----------



## bubba1358

I use an upside down wheelbarrow for my donkey. Maybe cattle would be too big for something like that, but he loves it.


----------



## goodhors

> What curly combs do u mean? Im trying to picture this! Sounds good


Probably means CURRY combs.  The metal ones are made of metal straps with teeth, 
formed in a circle that is attached to a handle.  Teeth can be sharp, so they were kind
of a winter and mud season brush on horses, when they had thicker hair.  Summer hair
would make teeth too sharp on the horse skin in summer.

We had a curry comb for our cattle, they LOVED being groomed with it.

Here is a photo of the most common model:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tough-1-reversible-spring-equine-curry-comb

There are other models called curry combs, made of rubber, plastic with rough edges
or long plastic teeth.  The steel one is probably the toughest of the choices.


----------



## woodsie

goodhors said:
			
		

> What curly combs do u mean? Im trying to picture this! Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Probably means CURRY combs.  The metal ones are made of metal straps with teeth,
> formed in a circle that is attached to a handle.  Teeth can be sharp, so they were kind
> of a winter and mud season brush on horses, when they had thicker hair.  Summer hair
> would make teeth too sharp on the horse skin in summer.
> 
> We had a curry comb for our cattle, they LOVED being groomed with it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the most common model:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tough-1-reversible-spring-equine-curry-comb
> 
> There are other models called curry combs, made of rubber, plastic with rough edges
> or long plastic teeth.  The steel one is probably the toughest of the choices.
Click to expand...

Thanks goodhors....I was guessing at what they were called 

...these are the cheap plastic ones so I am not sure how durable they would be for cattle, the steel ones you suggested would probably be better for cattle.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

What about the top to a push broom? I've thought about that for my goats.


----------



## goodhors

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> What about the top to a push broom? I've thought about that for my goats.


They work, can be real nice for rubbing on.  Broom heads are what I MEANT when I wrote "brush heads" 
in my first post.  I put up broom heads for my cattle and they liked them to rub on.  So did the horses.


----------

